# Is it worth to spend a lot for a phone number?



## koowiki (Nov 3, 2007)

It's one of Dubai latest trends. It's spreading like a virus that affects everybody, regardless age, sex or nationality. 
Companies C.E.O., cool dudes, Jumeirah Janes and lovers try to get a cool number that is lucky and easy to be remembered. 
There are auspicious numbers for business, for Muslim, for Christian, for love and the list is too long to continue.
But how much are people willing to spend ?

Regards.

Koowiki


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Koowiki, can you explain what the reason for this thread is?


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

of course it is not worth it! but those kind of people are sick!


----------



## koowiki (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello Stravinsky,
I posted the thread & poll about the trend of investing, sometimes a lot of money, in cool mobile numbers as I'd like to have opinions about it.
It's a phenomenon on the rise. You will get an idea if you check few auctions web sites operating in the Emirates. 
I haven't taken any decision about it yet, but I can't say that the idea of having a fancy number didn't cross my mind. 
The question is: "Is it worth it to spend over thousands dirhams for a number that people "might" forget as soon as it will be stored in their mobile ? What do you think?


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

koowiki said:


> Hello Stravinsky,
> I posted the thread & poll about the trend of investing, sometimes a lot of money, in cool mobile numbers as I'd like to have opinions about it.
> It's a phenomenon on the rise. You will get an idea if you check few auctions web sites operating in the Emirates.
> I haven't taken any decision about it yet, but I can't say that the idea of having a fancy number didn't cross my mind.
> The question is: "Is it worth it to spend over thousands dirhams for a number that people "might" forget as soon as it will be stored in their mobile ? What do you think?


I have been selling numbers for years... especially the Non Geographical Ones.
This used to be good business and one could easily make £250-£500 margin out of it off of one number! The middle east is now getting heavily into VOIP (voice over internet protocol) So there could easily be an avenue to explore regarding Cherry numbers (golden numbers) as you can now just about map any number to a SIP account (IP address)

It's all prestige....along with the fact that they have too much money lol


----------

